# Post Weld Heat Treatment for Carbon Steel Weld Repair



## tifaonline (23 نوفمبر 2015)

Dear Colleagues,

I know that according ASME B31.3 & ASME IX, no required PWHT for WELDING work of carbon steel.

But, is PWHT required for carbon steel WELD REPAIR ???


Or we shall apply the WPS/PQR of welding to be used for welding repair also ?????????​


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

الموضوع هام فهل من مساعد


----------



## mach070 (27 نوفمبر 2016)

usually pwht is not required for carbon steel weld repair unless thickness is very high or pipe is in amine, sour or hydrogen service


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (19 يناير 2017)

فيما يخص اختبار الصلابة Hardness testing من قبل ISO 15614 فهو لجميع انواع الفولاذ الحديدي الذي له حد ادني من المقاومة اكبر من 275MPa وهو يتطلب اجراء المعالجة الحرارية في وصلات اللحام عند تخطي الحد المسموح به في الكود بينما ASME IX لا يتطلب اجراء اختبار للصلابة
لكن في الواقع ان ASME القسم التاسع يتطلب درجة حرارة preheat of 55O C بالنسبة الي interpass بينما ISO 15614 الجزء الاول لا يتطلب عمليات تسخين في اختبارات التآهيل wps

وعموما في سمك الجدار اكبر من 32 مم بيتطلب اجراء المعالجة الحرارية دا حسب مواصفات AWS / ANSI و API 1104 وعدم طلب اجراء المعالجة الحرارية ب asme لانه فيه عملية تسخين اوليه بمعني عملت التسخين ل 550 تمام معملتش عليك وعلي المعالجة الحرارية 

المصدر : https://goo.gl/FHZ9On


----------

